# Vintage Leds



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I've a hankering for a decent quality 70s LED watch.

Anyone here up to speed on makes and models?

Haven't got a great deal of spare disposable cash at the moment, so an Omega time computer or Bulova drivers style is probably out of the question







And whichever one I get, I'd be hoping it to hold or increase its value in time, if looked after, so it would need to be a 'respected' brand.

I've read up that Pulsar did the early modules and that these were cased up by other manufacturers (as with most watch movements).

I've seen Hamilton, Benrus, Presidential, Commodore and others while doing a bit of background research, but are they as likely to hold their value?

This is the one style of watch that I'd actually _prefer _in gold. Budget - max Â£150.

Any suggestions?

Also, what are they like to repair (and what is spares availability like)?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

The Texas Instruments ones are the most prolific if you ever need parts. It's really just a case of buying which one you like the look of most though unless you are collecting a specific brand. Even the no name ones can reach silly prices on our favourite auction site. Personally, I think the "James Bond" Pulsar is one of the most desirable.










There are now a lot of new LED watches available though which have better battery life. This could also be a factor for you as I'm sure some of the 70s models no longer have the right batteries available for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Andy

PM sent

Cheers

Lee


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

wow- I know it's expensive but check this out:

http://www.ledwatches.net/photo-pages/omega-tc.htm


----------

